# Mobile Home for sale in Texas



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

3 bedroom 2 bath only been lived in for 6 months. Located in Jackson county.
pm for more info.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I think if you put up more information and photos, you'd get more people interested.


----------

